# Secondary Central Meet (South Queensferry) april 18th Evening meet



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Since gally threw one of his tantrums at the meet being on a sunday were setting up a whole second meet so he doesn't cry.....


Last time we met up at the Burger King in southqueensferry as its pretty easy to get to 
(apart from spoony getting lost and wanting us all to go to mcdonalds as he had found that instead :lol


So if we go for 6.30-7pm ish meet up.. 

put your name down if your interested (plenty members from fife on here now, get your names down )


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mmmm burger king i'm in.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. so the meet close to you, its a naw.. but burger king buys your attendance? 

simple pleasures grizz eh :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

As said mate, im away in bham again next week so wont make it. still on for sunday though :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You buying me a bacon whopper Craig??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. so the meet close to you, its a naw.. but burger king buys your attendance?
> 
> simple pleasures grizz eh :thumb: :lol:


why of course...

I'll be like a tramp eating chips :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nae bother mick, will see you on sunday babe :argie: :lol:

I've told everyone you were paying Aaron


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> You buying me a bacon whopper Craig??


You are a whopper Aaron...or is that a whalloper :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> why of course...
> 
> I'll be like a tramp eating chips :thumb:


:doublesho
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nae bother mick, will see you on sunday babe :argie: :lol:
> 
> I've told everyone you were paying Aaron


:lol: your the one that's loaded chap 



Grizzle said:


> You are a whopper Aaron...or is that a whalloper :lol:


Naw it's a walliper!! Am I gonna need to dust off the ol boxing gloves you


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol loaded? someones having you on..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol loaded? someones having you on..


Only messing pal 

Whos all coming to this then?
I've no had a BK for ages.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

no sure yet mate..

I know me and gally are.
possibles on Mikee and Calum001


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool should be a good bit of banter :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

meeeeeeeee


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Callum might be in brum next wed but he'll try and make it.

I'm there be there about 7 mate. I'll text Mikey anyway.

Oh and Callum and Mike in Brum? Romantic trip? Just sayin' likes... :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Doorstep meet... Errrmmmm possibly make this.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Working in the evening. Sunday during the day would have been perfect!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Al be there if theres nay wallipers coming  :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ohms12 said:


> Working in the evening. Sunday during the day would have been perfect!


theres a meet this sunday as well buddy:

linky


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Gutted I'll miss both of these. I'm with out a car until (well not sure really) then end of the month hopefully.

Hopefully you will run another in the summertime.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Al be there if theres nay wallipers coming  :thumb:


There's always wallipers at bk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> There's always wallipers at bk


Lol i can imagine.

All this talk of BK is making me crave a big fat juicy bacon double whopper hahaha!


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

thats my backshift week  

maybe next time for me !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Rowbo, your car looks like something we'd like to see aswell! :lol:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

tempted! BK mmmmmmm


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mick said:


> theres a meet this sunday as well buddy:
> 
> linky


Yeah, wee bit too far for me though! Busy day, so i'd rather not have to wander on up to Glasgow!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

was going to say i'd be down for this but realised ive got the child wednesday evening


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Anymore peeps?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dunno Kev I'll see tomorrow


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Dunno Kev I'll see tomorrow


I'll buy you a burger :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gee whizz! 

I'm going a jog after work so it depends on times really. And I need to be in dunblane early on thursday


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

awk.. don't be a fairy, get your self through stuart :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like it's just you and a happy meal Craig! :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: 

ouch, words hurt cuey.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What?!?! I said happy meal!!! :lol:

Oh, you mean the bit about being all alone... yourself.... billy no mates.... table for 1....

Ach... sorry buddy! 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! I've not had the pleasure of meeting Cuey yet... 

Thank god.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Feeling is mutual mate, don't worry  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

andy(amiller) is coming along tonight aswell,

hes picking me up around 6 and we should be at SQ about 6.30


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bit of a far drive for me I'm afraid :lol:

Besides, I can't make it, I'm helping cueball wash his hair :doublesho :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well since hes bald on top I dont want to imagine what hair you two are washing   


:lol:  :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh and andy is driving all the way from newcastle for this and its too far for you 


lazy bugger mick


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

ill be there at some point probably after 7 as im busy at work till then


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lazt Baz! 

I haven't met Andy yet. I'll be there about 7 mate.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

gally said:


> Lazt Baz!
> 
> I haven't met Andy yet. I'll be there about 7 mate.


some folk have to graft hard for their wages mate :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

baz8400 said:


> ill be there at some point probably after 7 as im busy at work till then


Shotgun driving back to Edinburgh with you! :driver:

Craig- you can drive my car back! :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

baz8400 said:


> some folk have to graft hard for their wages mate :lol:


Erm you take that back... I have to write down stuff you know. :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was there around 7.30, just done a quick spin as didn,t see anyone, although am sure baz tt was still there as was a stunning golf r32!!.. so went home.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, baz's TT, Andy's R32 and Kevs FRP(FRP and R32 next to each other) we were sitting inside.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

by candle light?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you said you were washing your hair... how did you know it was by candlelight!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh hi! When you off back down Craig?

Was cracking to meet Andy finally, lovely chap. Hopefully catch up again soon.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sunday morning matey.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm heading south on Sunday as well...

Stay out my way if you are on the motorway! :devil:

:driver:

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm flying baldy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, don't crash land on me then please! :lol:

I hate flying down to Londond for some reason.... for a 50 minute flight, it takes hours of travel from my house to where I need to go...

I can actually do it faster in the car.... :wall:

Have a good flight ! 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol I know what you mean... I just cant be bothered with the hassle of driving... all those mid life crisis men in a8's or XKR's driving like loonies 

I'll try not to crash land on you cuey :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S8 my man... S8....

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I do appologise cuey!! 

S8.. forgot you were too rich for an A8..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

please don't let it happen again......



:lol:


----------

